
Towards verified compilation of CakeML into WebAssembly [pdf] - tosh
https://lorenz.leutgeb.xyz/paper/cakeml-wasm-viennajs-beam.pdf
======
tosh
video from the talk at the JavaScript meetup in Vienna:
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=qRkxbWRJQyc](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=qRkxbWRJQyc)

